# What defines a "Unique fursona?"



## -Censored- (May 17, 2016)

I have my fursona, a panda. He's simple but unique to me. But what do you consider to be unique?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (May 17, 2016)

I have an alien 'sona, and it's also quite simple.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

anything that isn't canine in any way shape or form pretty much.


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

-Censored- said:


> But what do you consider to be unique?


you are unique every person is unique... so is your 'sona...   or do you mean just by the look of it


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> anything that isn't canine in any way shape or form pretty much.



I agree, though 99% of my characters I might consider my fursona are canine :')


----------



## -Censored- (May 17, 2016)

Storok said:


> you are unique every person is unique... so is your 'sona...   or do you mean just by the look of it


Look in general.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

I'm a Rathalos. Tell me the last time you've seen one of those that could talk


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

-Censored- said:


> Look in general.


nobody gives a shit as long as you dont violate anyones copyright 
Noone complained about mine so far


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 17, 2016)

Unique is a very lose term. I would have to say it depends.
I'd say you lose points of originality if you go with a canine and their predictable colors.
If your fursona is a husky with a collar, with traditional black/white colors, it's not considered unique.
However, what truly makes characters unique are the personalities assigned to them.
A good example of this would be "Buddy"





He is a somewhat-known fursuiter whose fursona is just a traditional husky, but his mannerisms and videos come through as entertaining to watch! Although at first sight he seems very flat as a character, I'd say he's very easy to love after interacting with him.

Now, if you're thinking of "unique" in the traditional sense, usually anything that's A) Not a dog B) Some natural colors and some vibrant colors
Then Telephone is a great example.





  As far as I know, Telephone does not speak and stays in character throughout entire cons. The species is an "angel dragon" which they made up, and the colors, although "natural", are still very flashy (has that WOW effect).
All in all, I'd say it depends.
A unique fursona to me, would need an appealing color palette and a "not husky" look to it, but if someone does have something along those lines, then it would have to be all about the act/portrayal of the fursona. Those are my two cents anyway ;o


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

my secondary is a shark, I if I may estimate where about as common as seeing a geeky dude riding on the back of a unicorn in a middle eastern country.


----------



## capric0rnus (May 17, 2016)

i think uniqueness is a very subjective subject, and thats cool!!!! people having their own designs and opinions is rad and makes me happy uvu
for me, i like seeing really unused animals! especially when theyre fish or mytho creatures (mine is a mergoat so hes sorta both xD). really cool color palettes are also super awesome!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

Canines in general aren't unique. Which is why there are sparkledogs because all the other colors or color combinations were taken


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Canines in general aren't unique. Which is why there are sparkledogs because all the other colors or color combinations were taken


Sad story ↔ True story


----------



## Caraid (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Canines in general aren't unique. Which is why there are sparkledogs because all the other colors or color combinations were taken



Sadly, a lot of people have yet to come to the realization that slapping ridiculous amounts of color and detail onto your character does not make it more unique.

I'm a bit confused about the obsession with "uniqueness" to begin with. My characters have always been whatever I like, or whatever I find looks cool regardless of what else is out there. That's what your character is supposed to be, no? Bits and pieces of "you". Not a snowflake.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

I'm just a plain, 'ol black and white skunk, with a pink nose...and yet I feel pretty unique, when I ponder it, but it never was something I factored in, when the fursona came to me. I suppose I chose it because I thought skunks are cute, often misunderstood, nocturnal, peace-loving creatures, but who are ready to defend themselves, and are not afraid of too much. And as pets, skunks can be very friendly; I was also influenced by some neighbors who had a very sweet (de-scented) pet skunk when I was a kid.


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 17, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'm just a plain, 'ol black and white skunk, with a pink nose...and yet I feel pretty unique, when I ponder it, but it never was something I factored in, when the fursona came to me. I suppose I chose it because I thought skunks are cute, often misunderstood, nocturnal, peace-loving creatures, but who are ready to defend themselves, and are not afraid of too much. And as pets, skunks can be very friendly; I was also influenced by some neighbors who had a very sweet (de-scented) pet skunk when I was a kid.


Off topic: That's absolutely adorable. Sadly, I've never seen a skunk in my life.


----------



## Rythas (May 17, 2016)

The definition of "unique" is one-of-a-kind or the only one of its kind. To me though, a unique character is one that is different than any seen and one that someone connects to, even if it doesn't look that unique. For example, a plain skunk (d'awww) might be a unique character to have because everyone else makes their own skunks look different.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Contrary to what some may think, making a fox/wolf hybrid or wolf/husky hybrid is still not original. 
My absolute favorite are neon Folfskies.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

I let my personality be what's unique about me; nobody cares WHY you're your fursona. You think hypothetically that a real anthro would have any choice in the matter?  You don't have to be made of neon colors or some mythological beast to be unique; fuck those guys.


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I let my personality be what's unique about me; nobody cares WHY you're your fursona. You think hypothetically that a real anthro would have any choice in the matter? You don't have to be made of neon colors or some mythological beast to be unique; fuck those guys.


you remember @Apex Fox and his fursona which is too sinister


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

I really don't consider anything unique anymore when it comes to this. People _try _to be unique with obnoxious rainbow patterns and shit but it does nothing more than say "LOOK AT ME I'M SPECIAL!!!!!!"

If you wanna be unique and not look like a special snowflake then I suppose just slight variations on the original fur's patterns. Hell maybe even birth marks or shit.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

So unique


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So unique



This thing honestly doesn't make me cringe. It's so bad it just looks like one giant Pepsi ad and I can't help but laugh at it.


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

MY EYES Aaaaa


----------



## Fulci Lives (May 17, 2016)

My fursona is a horror obsessed jackal from Cleveland who directs low budget, obscure and nasty horror-exploitation movies with lots of gore, sleaze and sex, all based from a small independent production studio in Cleveland called Madhouse Inc. He has a lot of tattoos of real life sleazy horror films that he's fond of all up and down both of his arms, as well as a tattoo on the back of one hand that says "Fulci" and a tattoo on the back of the other hand that says "Argento", and on his stomach is a tattoo that proclaims "Fulci Lives!". http://manowarriormania.deviantart.com/art/My-Fursona-T-J-Palmer-Art-by-MimzicalWhimsy-604855502

I think he's pretty unique, but it's the personality applied to your fursona at the end of the day that makes him or her unique, not so much the visual design.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Storok said:


> you remember @Apex Fox and his fursona which is too sinister


Cancerous neon wasn't his problem, he just shopped his shit too hard and perhaps joined the fandom while in middle school.


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

I figure anything can be 'unique', you just have to add your own special flair to it.

Just don't be another wolf / fox, there's way too many of those.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Cancerous neon wasn't his problem, he just shopped his shit too hard and perhaps joined the fandom while in middle school.



We've all gone through this phase my friend. Some of us grow out of it and look back upon it.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> anything that isn't canine in any way shape or form pretty much.


I'd say something about dragons, but this is starting to sound like furry racism.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So unique


This made me happy.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I'd say something about dragons, but this is starting to sound like furry racism.


don't mind me too much, I'm just sour after years of being a "that crazy guy who likes bird butts....." (aka avian)


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> furry racism.


This sounds like a Cards Against Humanity white card. I giggled.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

euthanizedCanine said:


> A good example of this would be "Buddy"


Buddy?  Original?  More like original cringe... the only person who's enthusiasm doesn't make me want to shrivel up like a turtle in the desert is this glorious fuck:




But at least Buddy doesn't "sing"...

But I absolutely love Telephone.


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Buddy?  Original?  More like original cringe... the only person who's enthusiasm doesn't make me want to shrivel up like a turtle in the desert is this glorious fuck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say I know about him o: To be fair, the last time I actually saw Buddy was when I was 14... maybe he isn't as nice as I remember him.. *COUGH*


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So unique


"BETCHBALLS IN SUMMR" HOLY SHIT I'M DYING.


----------



## Katriel (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So unique


this is a true work of art


----------



## NplusD (May 17, 2016)

Honestly I'd have to say when one simply has a design that heavily clicks with them, that they're satisfied with and are more than happy to show off without constantly changing it. Imo, that's a unique sona, as most have multiple or they change it out too often, or don't even really do much with it.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 18, 2016)

I'd say the best way to make your character unique is to tweak their personalities in a way that's different from others. Even add a bit of your own, or add stuff that you never had in your personality! An example, my sona is a pup and extremely hyper and overall wonderful to hang around with. Meanwhile, out of character, I'm quiet and reserved, highly watchful. The same example can be said about Telephone, like what euthanizedCanine said. There's also the grumpy characters!


----------



## Ryu Deacon (May 18, 2016)

To be clear it really matters not what markings, personalty, flaws, species or what not the Character has, they dont define if the character is unique or not, the balance and combination of those does. And the only thing that can tell you if your character is unique is if it is memorable to others really.


----------



## V3N44X (May 18, 2016)

TJwolf123 said:


> I'd say the best way to make your character unique is to tweak their personalities in a way that's different from others. Even add a bit of your own, or add stuff that you never had in your personality! An example, my sona is a pup and extremely hyper and overall wonderful to hang around with. Meanwhile, out of character, I'm quiet and reserved, highly watchful. The same example can be said about Telephone, like what euthanizedCanine said. There's also the grumpy characters!


I'm probably insane by considering the fursona an extension of myself.


----------



## Yukkie (May 18, 2016)

When it comes to looks and everything... Well. Personally I think keeping their fur/scales/feathers/whatever a normal color, or a basic color, (maybe 2-3) rather than throwing fucking rainbows all over them makes them more unique.

Just my personal opinion, though.


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

With how many are out there, the only real way for them to be unique is to just have them be like you. I do enjoy looking to see if I can find "nega" versions of myself and my friends though. Even the one of us with the most unique 'sona has one that looks almost exactly like his but with different colouring.

Haven't found one that looks like mine yet though. Long story short, it's the character underneath that makes them special, no need to sweat it if yours looks similar to someone else. It's bound to happen.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 18, 2016)

What defines a unique fursona is something that you put effort into thinking about and creating, sometimes thinking outside of the box in terms of their physicality/mentality or backstory (whereas it isn't bad to make a 'normal' character, or for example a fox with regular patterns, as some people in real life just have 'normal' lives that aren't too out of the ordinary, however each person despite their apparent similarities has different characteristics in terms of their personality or physical appearance)


----------



## -Censored- (May 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So unique


This is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

Snowbbi said:


> With how many are out there, the only real way for them to be unique is to just have them be like you. I do enjoy looking to see if I can find "nega" versions of myself and my friends though. Even the one of us with the most unique 'sona has one that looks almost exactly like his but with different colouring.
> 
> Haven't found one that looks like mine yet though. Long story short, it's the character underneath that makes them special, no need to sweat it if yours looks similar to someone else. It's bound to happen.


Nega?


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

NplusD said:


> Nega?


A reference to Scott Pilgrim. http://scottpilgrim.wikia.com/wiki/NegaScott


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

V3N44X said:


> I'm probably insane by considering the fursona an extension of myself.


I think of Rinku as my more successful equivalent, does that count?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

V3N44X said:


> I'm probably insane by considering the fursona an extension of myself.



Probably but then again, I don't see these as anything beyond a false identity for ya'll online.


----------



## Frosh (May 18, 2016)

_Unique _character is not always a good one. To make something unique is not as difficult as it seems, but to make it truly decent-looking and likeable takes more effort.
There is no "receipt" or "tutorial" on how to make a positively unique-looking character. For the most part it's the creativity of the maker with some fundamental knowledge on character design.

These are the few of my personal requirements for most characters to be considered positively unique:
- The character reference should be drawn by a professional, experienced artist who is able to depict the entire design;
- The character is preferably simple-looking, definitely not overcomplicated;
- There should not be more than 4 main colors for the character's patterns;
- There should be at least one extraordinary design element that helps recognize the character among the similar-looking ones.

Against the common belief, it doesn't make your character generic or common if you let yourself be inspired by other characters, themes or cartoons. You can use minor design parts from others (that are not copyrighted or very typical for the given inspiration) while keeping your character unique by giving those inspired elements a personal touch.

To clarify, the above is an opinion. By all means I do not mean to dictate how to view characters as unique. The concept of uniqueness is relative, it varies for each of us.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 18, 2016)

As others said, if you can't make a character unique by his physical appearance, it'll be once you give it a personality or even better, if you're up to it, a backstory.
My OC ain't the only silver fox in the fandom. But he is the only silver fox that is a maze designer.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 18, 2016)

LabyrinthMaster said:


> As others said, if you can't make a character unique by his physical appearance, it'll be once you give it a personality or even better, if you're up to it, a backstory.
> My OC ain't the only silver fox in the fandom. But he is the only silver fox that is a maze designer.



I dunno. You don't wanna get too deep into that shit or else you'll end up with another Cold Steel


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno. You don't wanna get too deep into that shit or else you'll end up with another Cold Steel


A small back story that is easy to understand is okay in my opinion.
No need to go too far unless the story of that character is linked to the story of other characters.


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 18, 2016)

I guess personality and looks. And not throwing your character in a rainbow machine to see what sticks. But I dunno, I don't think I'm unique even though I try.


----------



## deessel (May 19, 2016)

I don't know, but what DOESN'T make a fursona more unique is adding things people always add to make it more "unique" such as very bright, exaggerated colors or too many colors at a time. Adding horns doesn't help it either, heterochromia, hair that covers an eye, unnecesary wings, etc... It's not original when everybody else does it, but hey that shouldn't be a problem, if you lie horns, put horns on it, if you like a super mixed up hybrid, make one, if you like a plain gray wolf or orange fox, what's the problem?, it's still more natural and more "you" to do a thing because it's how you feel or because you like the simplicity of it, than trying to make it more comlex or """Original""" by adding things because people thinks those are cool, or becuase you think "I have to be more original" 

For example this fursona "November" www.furaffinity.net: No Waiting by November it's a gray wolf, but hey, he's got an accessorie, a scarf, I only know one gray wolf with a  scarf like that and it's him, I think that makes him unique, because it's proper of him, but I've seen too many rainbow fursonas that really, aren't very unique so to speak.


----------



## Ayte (May 24, 2016)

my fursona is a fennec fox cross with a wolf, and to me its unique but all it is, is a wolf with big freakin ears and a fluffy tail, chuck a bit purple and black into the mix and then you got me,  but to me its unique (even if it is a canine) 

so make it what you want as everyone in the fandom is unique and thats what makes us the furry fandom


----------



## modfox (May 24, 2016)

a freaking fox with ww2 tyled aircraft goggles with an fn-fal who lives in reykjavik
i think i am unique


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

I made my fursona literally out of nowhere. I just thought, "A winged anthro snake would be nice.", and bam.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2016)

I think as long as you add your own flair or personality/story to a fursona it is unique.


----------

